# Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???



## Vintersorg (15. April 2008)

Der wurde im März 2008 im Mittelmeer, Italien, Toskana, gefangen und zwar auf Muschelfleisch - Ich stelle mich vielleicht besonders bescheuert an, aber ich weiß leider nicht, welche Fischart das ist.. Danke!;+


----------



## bolli (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

Nicht so einfach, zumal Rücken- und Schwanzflosse nicht
zu sehen sind...

Ich tippe mal auf Meeräsche o. ä..


----------



## Würmchesbader (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

Auf dem Bild leider nicht so gut zu erkennen, aber mein Tip ist ebenfalls Meeräsche !


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

Hallo zusammen,

ich tippe weder auf Wolfsbarsch, noch auf Meeräsche.

Ich denke, dass es eine der vielen Meerbrassenarten (Doraden) ist, wobei ich beim Maul wieder ins Grübeln komme. Hatte der Fisch Zähne ("Muschelknackerzähne"?) oder wars eher ein zahnloser Geselle?

Bin aufs Ergebnis gespannt!

Gruß Steinbuttschreck!


----------



## schrauber78 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

ich bin der gleichen Meinung wie der schreck, dass es eine Art Dorade ist


----------



## Dart (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> ich bin der gleichen Meinung wie der schreck, dass es eine Art Dorade ist


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Hier mal zum Vergleich Meeräsche & Wolfsbarsch.









Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

das is doch nie im leben eine meeräsche,
hochrückig, unterständiges maul.....niemals^^


----------



## nairolf (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

Ich würde aber auch meeräsche behaupten


----------



## LocalPower (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

ziemlich eindeutig Dorade...hochrückig, großflächiger dunkler Fleck am Kiemendeckel, und im Ansatz sieht man auf dem Bild eine sehr lange durchgehende Rückenflosse


----------



## mr.ilmenau (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*



LocalPower schrieb:


> ziemlich eindeutig Dorade...hochrückig, großflächiger dunkler Fleck am Kiemendeckel, und im Ansatz sieht man auf dem Bild eine sehr lange durchgehende Rückenflosse


Naja,|kopfkrat
wie Johnnie Walker schon sagte: Unterständiges Maul wie bei Umbrina (trommlerfische). Hab mir bis jetzt 490 Mittelmeerfische angeschaut und bin immer noch nicht fündig geworden.|supergri


----------



## mr.ilmenau (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

Nämlich mit Fleck mit  Kiemendeckel würdest Du hunderte finden.#h


----------



## Reinhold (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

Hey,
welcher Fisch?
ist doch egal. hau ihn in die Pfanne. Wenn du's überlebst kannst ja schreiben wie er schmeckt.
Ich tipp auf Dorade.
(Rechtschreibfehler sind da um gefunden zu werden)


----------



## Vintersorg (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

Hallo, genau, ich habe auch an Meerbrasse gedacht, eben wegen dem stulpartigen Maul und dem hohen Rücken.. Ich dachte, daß schon allein die wunderschöne Zeichnung Ergebnisse bringen könnte. Ebenfalls bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob dieser schöne Fisch eine kleine Bartel am Untermaul hatte, könnte sein, muß aber nicht.. Und ob er Bürstchenzähne oder andere hatte...#q#c

Leider hat das Bild durch das Verkleinern beim Hochladen (680 x 680) gelitten..

Gruß, Paul


----------



## Vintersorg (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*



Reinhold schrieb:


> Hey,
> welcher Fisch?
> ist doch egal. hau ihn in die Pfanne. Wenn du's überlebst kannst ja schreiben wie er schmeckt.
> Ich tipp auf Dorade.
> (Rechtschreibfehler sind da um gefunden zu werden)




Das ist schon ne Weile her - aber, hat gut geschmeckt :q


----------



## mr.ilmenau (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

Sah er nicht vielleicht so aus?
Ich weiß das Pic ist sehr klein.|supergri


----------



## mr.ilmenau (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*



Vintersorg schrieb:


> Hallo, genau, ich habe auch an *Meerbrasse gedacht, eben wegen dem stulpartigen Maul und dem hohen Rücken.*. Ich dachte, daß schon allein die wunderschöne Zeichnung Ergebnisse bringen könnte. Ebenfalls bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob dieser schöne Fisch eine kleine Bartel am Untermaul hatte, könnte sein, muß aber nicht.. Und ob er Bürstchenzähne oder andere hatte...#q#c
> 
> Leider hat das Bild durch das Verkleinern beim Hochladen (680 x 680) gelitten..
> 
> Gruß, Paul



.... und verwechsel nicht Meerbrassen mit unseren heimischen Brassen (das sind nämlich Barschartige)#h


----------



## Nolte (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

Hy ...

Das ist ein Adlerfisch=Argirosomus Regius

Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob eine Gelb maul oder Rot maul

Diese fische werden uber 100 kg schwer

Bei uns am Tejo kommen die alle Jahr wieder ab Mai und bleiben bis ende September,es werden jedes Jahr grösse exemplare gefangen...Hier ein foto von mein Sohn mit so ne kleine Corvina






FC


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

Vom Aussehen her würde ich mal auf einen Umberfisch tippen...


----------



## Nolte (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Vom Aussehen her würde ich mal auf einen Umberfisch tippen...



Umberfisch...Ist auch richtig#6

FC


----------



## mr.ilmenau (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*



Nolte schrieb:


> Umberfisch...Ist auch richtig#6
> 
> FC



Sach ich doch, bzw. nehme ich an bei den spärlichen Infos.
Aber achte drauf, da werden noch Leute sich melden und tippen auf Thun oder Giebel oder Aland.


----------



## Nolte (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

Ich fange sie jedes Jahr in Sommer um Tejo herum,ist ein stark
kämpfende fisch...Ob mit der Spinnrute oder natur köder  kann man in fangen,hab schon manche drills verloren mit diesen tolle kämpfer...

FC


----------



## mr.ilmenau (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*



Nolte schrieb:


> Ich fange sie jedes Jahr in Sommer um Tejo herum,ist ein stark
> kämpfende fisch...Ob mit der Spinnrute oder natur köder  kann man in fangen,hab schon manche drills verloren mit diesen tolle kämpfer...
> 
> FC


Ja Argyrosomus Regius (gehört ja auch irgendwie zur selben Familie) kämpfen bestimmt gut.#6
Aber der hat auch kein unterständiges Maul.#6


----------



## LocalPower (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*



Nolte schrieb:


> Hy ...
> 
> Das ist ein Adlerfisch=Argirosomus Regius
> 
> ...



So einer isses nicht....vergleiche nur alleine mal die Zeichnung entlang der Seitenlinie...
Dazu die Farben...der nachgefragte hat sogut wie weiße Bauch- und Afterflossen...
Dazu ist der viel hochrückiger...


----------



## mr.ilmenau (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

:q ich warte noch auf den ganz heißen Tipp. Güster !!!:q|wavey:


----------



## Nolte (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

Karausche???:q

Nee mal ernst...Die Adler sind in den Jungjahren auch ziemlich ochrückig,deswegen bin ich mir auch nicht mehr so sicher
Umbrina cirrosa vieleicht??

FC


----------



## mr.ilmenau (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

Moin moin,

Umbrina = JA (90% sicher)
cirrosa = Nein (ist nicht silbern)
Hatte ja gestern Nachmittag schon so einen gefunden (siehe mein 1. Bild), aber jetzt direkt nach dem aufstehen finde ich ihn nicht mehr wieder im Web.


----------



## Vintersorg (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

@mr. ilmenau:

Wo hast Du das Bild gefunden? Ich glaube, das ist er...  Hab Dank!! Die Zeichnung, die so auffällig ist, stimmt ebenso überein wie das unterständige Maul. Leider ist das Bild sehr klein, aber ich erkenne fast eine Bartel... Und was ist das nun für einer???


----------



## mr.ilmenau (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*



Vintersorg schrieb:


> @mr. ilmenau:
> 
> Wo hast Du das Bild gefunden? Ich glaube, das ist er...  Hab Dank!! Die Zeichnung, die so auffällig ist, stimmt ebenso überein wie das unterständige Maul. Leider ist das Bild sehr klein, aber ich erkenne fast eine Bartel... Und was ist das nun für einer???



Ja wenn ich das noch wüßte auf welcher Unterseite ich das ausgegraben habe.#d
War zumdindest 'ne Umbrina (Umberfisch,Trommlerfisch) Art.
Wenn ich Langeweile + Zeit habe suche ich den nochmal 2 Stundem lang.#6


----------



## mr.ilmenau (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

Aber nun muß ich estmal 'ne Stunde spinnen gehen.|wavey:


----------



## JerkerHH (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

Moin Moin, 

auf jeden Fall ne Dorade... 

lecker lecker... 

MfG 
JerkerHH


----------



## mr.ilmenau (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> auf jeden Fall ne Dorade...
> 
> ...


 Jooo #6
Hat alle wesentlichen Merkmale einer Dorade.:q|wavey:


----------



## Nolte (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

Es ist zu 100% keine Dourada=Sparus aurata...Die kenne ich nur zu gut...In Portugal kann man sie der ganze Jahr fangen mit Höe punkt in den Sommer von land aus und Dezember Februar(in bestimte stellen)vom Boot aus...Hier werden sie in grössere stück zahl gefangen.

FC


----------



## Vintersorg (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*



mr.ilmenau schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Umbrina = JA (90% sicher)
> cirrosa = Nein (ist nicht silbern)
> Hatte ja gestern Nachmittag schon so einen gefunden (siehe mein 1. Bild), aber jetzt direkt nach dem aufstehen finde ich ihn nicht mehr wieder im Web.



Und nun mutiert er wieder zurück zu einer Dorade?? #c


----------



## Vintersorg (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

Wiederum dachte ich, daß Umberfische nur im Antlantik und Pazifik vorkommen....


----------



## P2lacsaP (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

kommt natürlich auf die perpektive des fotos an...
ist meiner meinung nach ein zebra-umberfisch


----------



## mr.ilmenau (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

Warum nennt der sich wohl Zebra ???


----------



## mr.ilmenau (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*



Vintersorg schrieb:


> Und nun mutiert er wieder zurück zu einer Dorade?? #c



Ganz normal.
Manche Leute *versuchen* sich *nicht* schlau zu machen bzw. kennen nur einen Fisch aus dem Mittelmeer.
Darum bin ich immer noch der Hoffnung das einer sagt Giebel oder Rapfen.


----------



## hecq (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

Tippe auf Rapfen.


----------



## LocalPower (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*



mr.ilmenau schrieb:


> Ganz normal.
> Manche Leute *versuchen* sich *nicht* schlau zu machen bzw. kennen nur einen Fisch aus dem Mittelmeer.
> Darum bin ich immer noch der Hoffnung das einer sagt Giebel oder Rapfen.




Solche unlustige Ironie von dir ist aber auch nicht grad angebracht. #d
Eine ordentliche eindeutige Artbestimmung kam von dir bisher nicht.
90% und irgendwo nen Bild gefunden welches nun nicht mehr auffindbar sein soll. Da muss schon ein wenig mehr kommen...


----------



## mr.ilmenau (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Solche unlustige Ironie von dir ist aber auch nicht grad angebracht. #d
> Eine ordentliche eindeutige Artbestimmung kam von dir bisher nicht.
> 90% und irgendwo nen Bild gefunden welches nun nicht mehr auffindbar sein soll. Da muss schon ein wenig mehr kommen...



Also ich finde so ein bißchen unlustige Ironie dann gar nicht mal so schlecht.|wavey:
90 % Tipp auf 'ne Gattung bei so einem Bild sind gar nicht mal sooo schlecht.
Das ist bedeutend besser als irgendwelche Fischarten einzuwerfen die absolut keine Ähnlichkeit haben.

Ach ja, *"Da muß schon ein wenig mehr kommen" *?
Hast du nicht selber einen Beitrag kommentiert mit *"das ist kein Adlerfisch" *? Was ist denn dann deiner Meinung? |bla:


----------



## Nolte (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

Es ist ein Adlerfisch,und zwar eine der drei die in Europa leben

Sciana,Umbrina und Argyrosomus

die auf den Bild ist eine umbrina cirrosa|krach:







FC:q


----------



## mr.ilmenau (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

ja *Umbrina *tippte ich ja, wußte nur nicht welche Art und Umbrina (Gattung) gehört zur Familie der Umberfische wie auch die Adlerfische (Adlerfisch = Umbrina ? Nööö )

Gruß Bernd


----------



## mr.ilmenau (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

*Cirrosa* hat ich nur ausgeschlossen weil ich dieses Pic in Fish Base gesehen hatte.:c


----------



## mr.ilmenau (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

ooh Bild vergessen|wavey:


----------



## Vintersorg (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*



Nolte schrieb:


> Es ist ein Adlerfisch,und zwar eine der drei die in Europa leben
> 
> Sciana,Umbrina und Argyrosomus
> 
> ...



Das ist er , glaube ich... Zwar war ich am Mittelmeer und da soll diese Fischart angeblich nicht vorkommen, aber was solls??


----------



## Nolte (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*



mr.ilmenau schrieb:


> ja *Umbrina *tippte ich ja, wußte nur nicht welche Art und Umbrina (Gattung) gehört zur Familie der Umberfische wie auch die Adlerfische (Adlerfisch = Umbrina ? Nööö )
> 
> Gruß Bernd



------

Doch!!!

Ich hatte gleich diese fisch als Adler erkant...

http://www.pubblicitaitalia.com/cocoon/pubit/riviste/articolo.html?idArticolo=7332&Testata=3

Diese Italienische Biologe bestätigt meine Worte.

FC


----------



## mr.ilmenau (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

Doch laut Fish Base gibts die im Mittelmeer, nur das die bei mir anders aussehen.|kopfkrat:q
Aber egal, muß erstmal meine Fangfotos von heute aufm Pc ziehen und dann ins Reich der Träume.#6
N8


----------



## mr.ilmenau (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

Ja Italiener  sind sowieso DummSchnacker.:m
Ciao


----------



## Nolte (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

Warte ein minute!!


----------



## mr.ilmenau (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*



Nolte schrieb:


> Warte ein minute!!



Nööööööö!!!!!!!!!!! 
Erst nennst Du ihn UMBRINA !!!!:vik:


----------



## Rosi (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

Also ich hätte den als ganz normalen Wolfi verspeist.


----------



## Nolte (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

Da bin ich wieder!!!..
Es hat spass gemacht den ganze rechearch:q...

Da hab ich was für euch zum einschlafen:q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdBa_36go_c 

Vor paar tage in Portugal.

FC


----------



## Nolte (17. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*



Nolte schrieb:


> Da bin ich wieder!!!..
> Es hat spass gemacht den ganze rechearch:q...
> 
> Da hab ich was für euch zum einschlafen:q
> ...



Ciao ragazzi


----------



## mr.ilmenau (17. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*



Rosi schrieb:


> Also ich hätte den als ganz normalen Wolfi verspeist.



Ja sooo sind die Rosis, die nehmen alles.:q


----------



## Nolte (17. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*



Rosi schrieb:


> Also ich hätte den als ganz normalen Wolfi verspeist.




|wavey:Hy Rosi...

Der schmekt ja auch leeekkeer!!!

FC


----------



## mr.ilmenau (17. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*



Nolte schrieb:


> |wavey:Hy Rosi...
> 
> Der schmekt ja auch leeekkeer!!!
> 
> FC


Das bist aber nicht Du der da drillt oder?
Will auch dahin!!!:c


----------



## Vintersorg (17. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

Also, ich habe jetzt nochmal gegoogelt nach Umbrina cirrosa, und es ist eindeutig  Vielen Dank noch einmal an alle, die Tipps abgegeben haben und natürlich besonderen Dank an Nolte!#6
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








http://img204.*ih.us/img204/9079/117kx1.jpg


----------



## mr.ilmenau (17. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

Jaja wenn Nolte das Lob bekommt, bin ich mir doch sicher das es ein Giebel ist.#6


----------



## Nolte (17. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

Kann ich mir denken das du da hin willst...Ich bin auf jeden fall ab 22.06.08 da hehehehe und habe ein volle termin kalender mit ausfahrten diese art.

Ab Cascais/Lissabon bis zum Algarve bin ich uberahl dabei:q

PS: nee das bin ich nicht. (leider)

FC


----------



## Nolte (17. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

@Vintersorg

Wie gesagt es hat spass gemacht!!!

Frankfurt??...Ich Mainz:q

Ich fahre ab und zu an die Nordsee und Ostsee vieleicht trefen wir uns mal??

FC


----------



## mr.ilmenau (17. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*



Nolte schrieb:


> Kann ich mir denken das du da hin willst...Ich bin auf jeden fall ab 22.06.08 da hehehehe und habe ein volle termin kalender mit ausfahrten diese art.
> 
> Ab Cascais/Lissabon bis zum Algarve bin ich uberahl dabei:q
> 
> ...


Dann mal viel Spass !#6
Dann muß ich eben mit Dänemark-Kurztrips vorlieb nehmen bis Jahresende. Dafür aber 2mal im Monat.


----------



## Vintersorg (17. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*



mr.ilmenau schrieb:


> Jaja wenn Nolte das Lob bekommt, bin ich mir doch sicher das es ein Giebel ist.#6




Du bekommst natürlich auch besonderes Lob, aber ich dachte, daß könntest Du Dir denken...:m


----------



## Nolte (17. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

DK???:q

Ich fahre immer nach Als,letzten Oktober war ich auf Langeland

leider bekam ich Kreutz schmertzen und musste zum Artz,aber am letzten Tag noch super gefangen....In Oktober bin mal wieder dabei,aber auf Als.

FC


----------



## Vintersorg (17. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*



Nolte schrieb:


> @Vintersorg
> 
> Wie gesagt es hat spass gemacht!!!
> 
> ...



Nein, der Witz ist, ich komme zwar aus Offenbach, aber wohne derzeit in Frankfurt / Oder, weil ich dort studiere . Und in ein paar Wochen in Berlin.. Trotzdem, an die Ostsee fahre ich ziemlich oft, weil meine Freundin dort oben ein FH mit Boot hat  |bla:


----------



## Nolte (17. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

Freundin mit ferienhaus und Boot an die Ostsee:vik:

Das nehne ich Glück:q

FC


----------



## mr.ilmenau (17. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*



Vintersorg schrieb:


> Nein, der Witz ist, ich komme zwar aus Offenbach, aber wohne derzeit in Frankfurt / Oder, weil ich dort studiere . Und in ein paar Wochen in Berlin.. Trotzdem, an die Ostsee fahre ich ziemlich oft, weil meine Freundin dort oben ein FH mit Boot hat  |bla:



ok ok ok, wir besuchen ab heute alle Deine Freundin:q


----------



## Vintersorg (17. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*



mr.ilmenau schrieb:


> ok ok ok, wir besuchen ab heute alle Deine Freundin:q



Ich glaube nicht, Tim ... :q


----------



## Nolte (17. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=91551&page=15

Da könnt ihr mal nachlesen uber Adlerfisch fang in Portugal.

Jetz werd ich mal mich Horizontal legen:q

Ciao ragazzi

FC


----------



## mr.ilmenau (17. April 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*



Vintersorg schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, Tim ... :q



Wer weiß ...wer weiß |bla:
Aber wie Nolte werde ich nun auch 5 Stunden schlafen müssen.
Bye


----------



## janos (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo, was ist das für ein Fisch???*

ebenfalls mein tipp - dorade. der, den dein sohn gefangen hat, ist ein anderer fisch. bin mir ziemlich sicher ;-)


----------

